# Water Heater Issue



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

Well, I guess it's not the board, but will the heating element gradually lose the ability to heat the water?? I know it is working, because the water is warm, but not at its usual hot temp. Any thoughts?


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

There is a chance becuase you have an 03 that the element has enough corrosion on it to make it put out less heat.

John


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> There is a chance becuase you have an 03 that the element has enough corrosion on it to make it put out less heat.
> 
> John


Is the fix to replace the element? Is that difficult to do?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

samvalaw said:


> There is a chance becuase you have an 03 that the element has enough corrosion on it to make it put out less heat.
> 
> John


Is the fix to replace the element? Is that difficult to do?
[/quote]

It is most likely the issue but depending on the space around you water heater it can be a real PITA to do.


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

Is it a screw in style or bolt? Where exactly is it located?


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Most likely a screw in on the back side of the tank near the lower right hand corner. James


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

First try and flush the tank with some CLR but make sure that you remove the anode rod first. I attach a shop vac at that point and remove all the sediments from the tank as well it is really gross what you will find in there!

Steve


----------

